# 2009 Rogue Cranks Won't Start After Draining and Charging Battery



## roguester (May 11, 2009)

Hello,

Parked in front of house last night about 3 feet from where i normally park. I am on a slight hill so instead of starting the car and moving forward, I turned the ignition to on without starting the car, put the car in neutral, and let it roll 3 feet. I must have had a brain hiccup, as i then forgot to turn the ignition off after putting the transmission back into Park. Next day, car was dead. Used other car to boost the battery. Got it to crank, start for a half second, then die. Removed and took battery to Autozone who said battery was at 45%, so they charged it back up. Installed back onto car, and cranks, and still only starts for a half second then dies. Multiple attempts yield the same result. Some online chats say it might be the anti-theft immobilizer and to turn ignition to on (don't start) for 5 seconds, then turn to off for 10 seconds, and repeat. Then try to start. Others say to unlock car with key fob. A third says to turn ignition to on (don't start), put transmission in any other gear, then back into park. Each of these attempts yield the same "cranks, starts for a half second then dies". A friend on mine's friend who is a mechanic, says the main fuse is burnt, and to find and replace it. I checked all the 10-12 amp fuses in the cabin compartment, engine compartment (both fuse boxes) ad they were all ok. Also looked at the fuses by the +positive terminal (is this the man fuses), and they were all ok. I have power to everything when the battery is charged. It just cranks, turns, starts, and dies. What could this be? There are not many mobile mechanics in my area, so my only alternative other than some very helpful info from all you nice mediators is to tow it 10 miles to the shop I trust and use. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Did you try giving it any throttle when it did start for that 1/2 second? Or did you not touch that gas pedal at all while attempting to start?


----------



## roguester (May 11, 2009)

Hello. I tried both multiple times.


----------

